# NFAA Nationals qualification?



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just be an NFAA member. No qualification is required.


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

All NFAA members are invited to take part in the NFAA National events. Check it out if you can, it should be a great time!

Take Care


----------

